# My lamb is throwing up white foam



## eenie114 (Mar 17, 2010)

OK, so this morning I went out to check on them, and she was fine. 4 hours later I went out there, and she was lying on the ground. She was concious, and her eyes were open, and she was breathing fine. We brought her in the house, and tube fed her some electrolytes. (The tube feeder was one for a calf, that was all we had.) After we gave her the elyctrolytes, she started to trow up this white foam. Not thick foam, sort of like whats on freshly milked milk. As I type this, she is at the vet about 10 min. away. HELP!!


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 17, 2010)

Here may be one type of disease that can cause this symptom:



> *Enterotoxemia* in sheep can be fatal. It results from the sudden release of toxins by the bacteria Clostridium perfringens type D in the digestive tract of sheep. Enterotoxemia affects sheep of all ages, but it is most common in lambs under 6 weeks of age that are nursing heavy-milking ewes, and in weaned lambs on lush pasture or in feedlots. Creep-fed lambs and sheep being fitted for show are often affected. Frequently, the most vigorous lambs in the flock are lost. In unvaccinated feedlot lambs, approximately 1 percent of the lambs can be expected to die from this disease, with an average of about 2 to 3 percent. In severe outbreaks, losses may range from 10 to 40 percent.
> 
> The bacteria that cause the disease normally are present in the intestine of most sheep. Under circumstances generally brought about by heavy feeding, the Clostridium perfringens type D bacteria grow rapidly and produce a powerful poison (toxin) that is absorbed through the intestine wall. Death typically occurs within only a few hours, often before the owner observes any sick animals.
> 
> ...


Or this:



> *Frothy Bloat (pasture bloat)*Frothy bloat is usually associated with the consumption of legumous forages, but may also occur in sheep grazing lush cereal grain pastures or wet grass pastures or consuming grain that is too finely ground. Animals with frothy bloat can be treated with anti-foaming agents such as cooking oil or mineral oil or a commercial product such as Poloxalene.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 17, 2010)

How is she?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2010)

Did she eat any plants that might have been toxic?   I know it's probably too late (since the vet was on the way), but the first thing I'd do is give activated charcoal just in case a toxic plant was eaten!


----------



## eenie114 (Mar 26, 2010)

Last one died!!!      And we have another 1 down. We gave her the activated charcoal, and about 2-3 in. of elctrolytes. She is being rushed to the vet right now.        I hope she'll come through!!


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 26, 2010)

Please let us know what diagnosis the vet comes up with?  It would be good for us sheepers to be able to know what to look for and what to do in our own flock.


----------

